
Instacart CEO: Some Workers Must Earn Less for the Company to Grow - smacktoward
https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineodonovan/instacart-ceo-some-workers-must-earn-less-for-the-company-to
======
riverside
Hot take: If a company can't afford to pay its workers a living wage, it
doesn't deserve to be a company anymore.

~~~
Gnewt
Agreed. It seems really strange to me that we societally accept success (in
the capitalist sense) as something of positive moral utility -- or at least
something that we get to contrast against the happiness/suffering of human
beings.

~~~
riverside
me too, buddy.

